# Conflicto con Xorg y VirtualBox [Solucionado]

## natrix

Hola a todos!!!

Otra vez vengo con una pregunta de principiantes.

Hace poco actualice el Xorg a su última versión con el mantenimiento habitual de portage.

Pero cuando quise instalar “virtualbox-guest-additions” de VirtualBox me saltó esto:

```
# emerge --ask virtualbox-guest-additions

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.4 [1.14.3]

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.26  USE="dri"

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.1.26  USE="X"

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.14.3=[-minimal] required by (media-libs/mesa-9.1.6::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.14.3= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.1::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.14.3= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.14.3= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.20-r1::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.14.3= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4::gentoo, installed)

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.14.3= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.7.1::gentoo, installed)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.99[-minimal] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.26::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Como puedo solucionarlo?

Estuve leyendo un poco y lo único que encontré es crear un segundo Slot para el xorg-1.13.4 con un ebuild, el problema es que nunca hice uno y no me gustaría empezar con el xorg.

Nuevamente gracias a todo el foro  :Smile: Last edited by natrix on Tue Oct 08, 2013 1:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

Creo que lo mas sencillo seria instalar una version inestable como virtualbox-guest-additions-4.2.16 y xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.16 que parece ya es compatible con x11-base/xorg-server-1.14.3:

```

#   # xorg-server-1.14.x

   if has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.99" ; then

      newins vboxvideo_drv_114.so vboxvideo_drv.so

   # xorg-server-1.13.x

   elif has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99" ; then

      newins vboxvideo_drv_113.so vboxvideo_drv.so

   # xorg-server-1.12.x

   elif has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.12" ; then

      newins vboxvideo_drv_112.so vboxvideo_drv.so

   # xorg-server-1.11.x

   elif has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.11" ; then

      newins vboxvideo_drv_111.so vboxvideo_drv.so

   # xorg-server-1.10.x

   elif has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.10" ; then

      newins vboxvideo_drv_110.so vboxvideo_drv.so

   # xorg-server-1.9.x

   else

      newins vboxvideo_drv_19.so vboxvideo_drv.so

   fi

```

Salu2.

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Listo, terminé bajando las versiones inestables y finalmente anda todo bien!!!

Olvidé mencionar que sabía de eso pero había tenido malas experiencias https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-968714.html.

Y es por eso que preguntaba por los slot, aprendí por las malas a cuidar a portage, jaja

Gracias opotonil    :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

